# Drag Racing November 19th Roll Call



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If your skeered of speed, this aint for you. But if your *sIcK and tWiSTeD *like we are, this is for you!
​​


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Bwahahahahhaaaaa*

Be there or Be Sqaure!

I'll be there Packin a Heap of WHOOPASS!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Be there or Be Sqaure!
> 
> I'll be there Packin a Heap of WHOOPASS!


I know a doctor for that ailment! :slimer:

Heres my idea for Gorilla racing. The ad hoc starting light I rigged up with a timing guy standing on my tailgate with a stop watch so he can see the finish line. And thats as far as I got with my idea.

Input needed!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Game On!!!!*

I'm in.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

My presence will be seen also.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I know of a concrete parking lot thats available. The surface has been "Broomed" while wet, 90* as we would run, so traction wouldnt be a problem. Theres plenty of room and permission shouldnt be a problem, since its at my work. The issue would be that its rare that a parking lot is poured flat because of rain and the need to for run off. At the spot Im looking at, I would guess the track would have a 3-4" slope, left and right over a 25' width at the "Crown". Im sure that could throw the steering off one way or the other, but that could be adjusted for?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I say lets try it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> I say lets try it.


Bigmax has been there and AC lives very close also. For anybody that wants to check it out, its right where Brittmoore ends at 290. Its a building complex called Port Northwest. Building number 1 is the AC company known as Carrier and were in building #2. Right between the 2 buildings!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*That would be great!*

It is more centralized for those coming from the north and northwest. I LIKE IT!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> It is more centralized for those coming from the north and northwest. I LIKE IT!!


Ill take some pics tomally!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Shoot! I might be able to make it there!!! Might as well try it, if they allow us!

GIT R DUN!!!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*My question is.*

How do they like grape soda?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> How do they like grape soda?


Other than the Great Grape Ape, I really don't drink the stuff.....strawberry or lemonade is good.

hehehehehe

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I forgot to take the camera with me today, but it was HIGHLY recommended I get permission from facilitys managment before we run. I dont know how that will go but Ill give it a shot when the timing seems right. I need the right set up to lay down my best rap but I dont think it could ever be considered a permanant track. ie, we couldnt set up a full blown timing system. I have several other ideas working and when all else fails, I go up top and ask the fishing guys! 

Max Amps shipped my batteries out yesterday, (Monday) and I should have them by Thursday. I ordered 7 cells but since have changed my mind and will build them as a 6 cell pack. Most of us so far either have used Bolink cars, or Spec cars and I think itll be more fun playing on an fairly equal playing field so we can just have fun! Mike Ogle from Grand Motor Sports gave me some set up advice and, Im gonna listen! :slimer:

I noticed the momentum and enthusiam has slowed down a little this week here. I wouldnt consider that downslide in interest though. I think alot of you guys are like me and one of the funnest things in RC is to open that box of new stuff and hanging out with friends new, and old at the track. What we call "Bench Racing" is alot of fun also. Thats whats great about the internet and digital cameras! It has a way of carrying the "RC Fever" over from race day to race day and on a site like this, with 21,000 members, the chance for an extended audiance for promotional purposes are greatly increased!

Man, did I get off topic or what? lol Im bad about that! I better shut up!

Lets roll Houston! Were on a mission!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Haaaaaaaa!*

Speak for yourself Biffarino! Up till midnight every night so far Sunday and Monday and tonight is still young. Carry my hotrods everywhere I go so I can pull them out and show people. Big hit in Randy's shop this afternoon and may have a few new faces show up Sunday.

Put that 7 cell in dude! I'm not backing down yet using 8 of them thar power thingies. Control it on a none prepped track just think what it will do on a for real track?!!!

Let's go *PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!!!!*


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Momentum may be down due to this week and the first half of next week being the BIG push before the holidays kick in. Usually, after Thanksgiving, customers start hiberating and wrapping up projects and basically shutdown until January. I think a lot of the momentum loss is due to the focus being drawn to those activities right now.....watch as we go into the end of November and beginning of December - things will change.

For me, they are changing next week - hopefully for the better. I'm starting my new gig on Monday and hope that this place puts me back on track in all areas. We'll just have to wait and see.......

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

michael and i should be out on sunday,hopefully both rails will be ready to run.I picked up michael's today from the post office.were going to run it at the jr high school parking lot wensday.do a little t&t


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Slow Down???*

Man, I am going to SA Saturday and here on Sunday. GE told me either take my vacation or lose it. Music to my ears! I am off starting now through T-Day weekend. LOVE IT! See everyone at the track!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Biggy just called me. To clear up any confusion, were running at the park and not at my work.

I cant wait!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Do It! Do It!*

Don't care where yet, just know that we are doing it! I'm there and maybe, Just maybe I'll be a little earlier just for grins. 

Turning coms and cylcling batteries! What a COUNTRY!!!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

You fellas ever make it up to the DFW area I would have plenty of access to fresh poured concrete of jobsites we are working on. We also do alot of Warehouse remodels.....which we could have access to for a weekend  
Hope all of you guys are doing well.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

shanegair said:


> You fellas ever make it up to the DFW area I would have plenty of access to fresh poured concrete of jobsites we are working on. We also do alot of Warehouse remodels.....which we could have access to for a weekend
> Hope all of you guys are doing well.


WOW!!! Talk about a blast from the past! Man!!! How the heck are you brother?!?! Been a long time!

You're not living up in Big D are you? Definitely keep in touch! Good to hear from you and thanks for the offer on some concrete!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cool!*

It's not for the lack of concrete , it's just that we are Particular!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

shanegair said:


> You fellas ever make it up to the DFW area I would have plenty of access to fresh poured concrete of jobsites we are working on. We also do alot of Warehouse remodels.....which we could have access to for a weekend
> Hope all of you guys are doing well.


What are you doing in D-Town bro?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Don't care where yet, just know that we are doing it! I'm there and maybe, Just maybe I'll be a little earlier just for grins.
> 
> Turning coms and cylcling batteries! What a COUNTRY!!!


Ill be there early also bro! David and I came to the conclusion that leaf blowers arnt getting between the cracks and the Koford still picks up the marbles below the, er, high spots? I couldnt think of a good word. I think were gonna have to "Broom it" to get all that junk up and out of the way.

I wonder if a pressure washer would clean it up?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Ill be there early also bro! David and I came to the conclusion that leaf blowers arnt getting between the cracks and the Koford still picks up the marbles below the, er, high spots? I couldnt think of a good word. I think were gonna have to "Broom it" to get all that junk up and out of the way.
> 
> I wonder if a pressure washer would clean it up?


Aside from the sticky residue of VHT, grape sode, and KoFords, the Parks and Wildlife people are gonna love us doing all this cleaning of their park's parking lots! LOL!!!

PD2


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I really like the idea of doing it in the park but it seems obvious that the track will have its limits. I am figuring that when I run my car it,ll blow the tires or shoot off to one side or the other due to the slam switch. Hope I,m wrong on that. Anyways there is bound the be a sealed asphalt parking lot somewhere in the hood or concrete I guess that we can use. Maybe a car dealership. HiLo on gessner near me has a newly redone asphalt parking lot. Back to the parks idea, I remember a while back folks were talkin bout building an rcpark and gettin the city involved. Seems like it would be pretty easy for them to lay down a strip of asphalt in GB park for us. Sellin it to them is the main gig. Need to get a big gathering arranged, invite the right park persons, for that matter hand em a radio while their there. Idea seems easy enough for me to write here now who's gonna ride the wave to the beach.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thoughts?


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

where are the drags going to be at this sunday? also what time? i would like to check it out.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lemme see?*

From Hwy 6 south from I10, Right on Westheimer follow to the right on Westheimer Parkway 2 miles approx, past the gun range on the right to the Bush Park Little league park on the left. It across from Scoby Air field too. In the parking lot. We will be lined up and Testing and Tuning!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Paul, Gary: Yes I took a new job in DFW, moved up this summer. It is a big change but this is where my family is and my wifes family is still in Seadrift (POC), so I still get my salt fix. This will be the first time in 15 years that I don't have to travel for Thanksgiving and Christmas, so we are happy. You fellas keep in touch and if your ever up my way shoot me a PM.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> I really like the idea of doing it in the park but it seems obvious that the track will have its limits. I am figuring that when I run my car it,ll blow the tires or shoot off to one side or the other due to the slam switch. Hope I,m wrong on that. Anyways there is bound the be a sealed asphalt parking lot somewhere in the hood or concrete I guess that we can use. Maybe a car dealership. HiLo on gessner near me has a newly redone asphalt parking lot. Back to the parks idea, I remember a while back folks were talkin bout building an rcpark and gettin the city involved. Seems like it would be pretty easy for them to lay down a strip of asphalt in GB park for us. Sellin it to them is the main gig. Need to get a big gathering arranged, invite the right park persons, for that matter hand em a radio while their there. Idea seems easy enough for me to write here now who's gonna ride the wave to the beach.


CJTamu has the connections to these people at the parks and all the lands stuff. In fact, I'm not sure if he was working with the guys down at Hobby Town in Sugarland or not, but they were the ones that wanted to look into a park owned and maintained track or R/C area.

I know that the idea works onces its in place because I have a friend of mine who drives for CEN, Kyle Sokool, and lives in Florida and one his favorite places to practice and run is an offroad track that is at a park. They built drivers stands and all.

I'd definitely support it if we needed people to back it. I just think that of all the guys that hang out here, CJTamu may have the best line on how we go about proposing things and getting them to take interest.

Aside from that (and not to lock it down to one hobby store or place to seem bias) what about running in Randy's parking lot over off of Grant and 249? For some reason I thought I recalled that the parking lot was just resurfaced - am I wrong there? M&M could be another possibility with the back parking lot behind the dirt track - but then again, the reason no one ran onroad there was due to the dirt and sand on the parking lot.

I think the biggest issue with running outside of a public venue will be the liability, insurance, and other legalities such as that. I think AC had brought this up a while back - which, BTW, has anybody heard from him? Have not seen him post in a while. Hope he is OK.

Those are my thoughts for now!

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

shanegair said:


> Paul, Gary: Yes I took a new job in DFW, moved up this summer. It is a big change but this is where my family is and my wifes family is still in Seadrift (POC), so I still get my salt fix. This will be the first time in 15 years that I don't have to travel for Thanksgiving and Christmas, so we are happy. You fellas keep in touch and if your ever up my way shoot me a PM.


Wow! Congrats on the opportunity and good luck to you and your family bro!! Gonna miss you hanging around, but definitely let us know if you are ever in town and want to run some of these rockets!

PD2


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

lynn what time do yall start?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*We be there.*



backdraft341 said:


> lynn what time do yall start?


Some get there earlier to prep some , We set the get there time at 10:00 but some get the aa little after.

PD, AC is around. If I get a chance today from my bidness, I'll give him a shout.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Going on Vacation*

i'm o.k., thanks. i can't make the 19th-packing for a birding trip to s. texas and out to big bend. be back to rc drag racing sometime after turkey day.
have fun sunday. //AC//


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Bummer*

I have just been advised that my presence is being redirected to a pre thanksgiving competition family gathering brunch thingamagigger. I have never had to wait so long to run a new car :headknock Been watchun the weather all week and was looking foward to beautiful conditions this Sunday. Next time!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey and AC, we'll miss yall! Be carefull and have a good one.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guys, I got one hand tied behind my back I am so busy. Ill try to get to get back to all the posts I want to respond to, but in the mean time, I wanna leave these videos for an old friend Guff to view. Just got off the phone with him! He will be at the strip Sunday! 

http://www.rcdragvids.com/


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heeeeey!!!!*

AC!!! Who am I gonna bum stuff off of?!!!!!!!!!

Trey, Bring the thingamagigger with you. I'l even let them run one of mine.

Guff! COOL BEANS!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welp, its 7:18! Time to start charging up some batteries and do some last minute looky overs! Ill be there about 9. Im bringing the starting light also.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good to see yall again and it was awsome meeting some new guys! Beautiful day outside and the cars were really fast. Considering were only in the growing stages and our 3rd meeting, we had a pretty good turn out with a total of 6 cars. Some ran better than others and then some ran better after a left hand turn into the ditch! :slimer: I wont mention any names ok Biggy? 

I tool alot of pictures but many didnt come out very well. I got some good ones of our youngest drag racer in town and his sweet new Dragster, but I want to post these two pics first.

The first pic is of my rear tires and how tore up they got. The second pic shows why. But before I post them, I want to lay some ground work down. This car is considered a "Spec" car. Theres not a spec of Carbon Fiber on it. Its G10 fiberglass and came wth bushings with a choice of 3 different body styles. It costs $99 dollars. I added the bearing upgrade kit which includes other stuff at $55. I am using an old 10x2 motor I had laying around, a Cyclone TC thats prolly 10 years old and unmatched batteries. The batts are 3600s, not the latest and greatest there is since were up to 4500s now days.

The batteries were $42. So were looking at a total of about $225 that I have invested and any of yall electric guys that have some electronics laying around and no where to play with them, I would highly reccomend the Drag Spec car!

http://www.grandmotorsports.com/otherdrag.asp

And this is why!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Now for the of the pics and how we played today!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Uno mas!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh, heh heh*

I had some awesome runs and today was a first for the FC. Now I know why we need GOOD brakes. The PM still had 8 cells but did get the 1/10 scale rears on it with no ball diff. After I calmed down a bit it finally started going straight. Picking up a mini servo for the rail and it will be ready for a run down the track.

MAN! BEAUTIFUL DAY for some DRAG RACING!!!! Cool wheelies Biff. COOL Dragster Michael! Way to represent us Carter. Thank you new guys for hanging with us. It's ONLY GONNA GET BETTER!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was a blast today huh bro? Its like being a noobie again cuz you never know whatll happen next. Davids Bolink dragster was most definitly the most consistant through the day and Ill watching for one coming up on Ebay. I cant wait to see yours run. That thing is gonna rip!!! 

I am totally pumped up and still rushing! I am HOOKED! 

After I fix my car, and whats all wrong with it after the last run, I dont know yet, I need to take it to SAMDRAL to see what itll do on a real track. I know Ill have to replace the real axle. Its bent all to doo doo. I better move the batteries forward to keep the front end down. lol


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Right ON!*

Am thinking about the next trip to SA.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Regret I had to miss this one...*

Hey all,
Great images!

Biff - I've got a wheelie bar if you want to try one... Shifting weight is the better way to go if you can manage it. IF you really think you need a wheelie bar, get a two wheel. I used a single wheel type and I never knew which side it would unload weight to and where it would go. I don't like using either now. Option I use is to carry the wheelie, back off and drive on. Yea that pebbly surface eats tires. Your's are looking like Slash's after he left a couple weeks ago. You're making horsepower Biff.

Troy - he not only came to play; it looks like he came to stay! Nice rig. Michael got some throttle time on his new DarkThunder? Did Troy make any passes with his TF nitro car?

Biff - just did a refresh on the posts. There you go. David's consistency ties directly to the timing slips he got yesterday. Agree, a trip to SA will really help fine tune your car in.

ddcarter, aka D3, fill you in on yesterday? See you alls on the flip side. Time for me to spend some quality time with the rest of the family...Happy Turkey Day everyone! //AC//

Oh! How did the Gorilla Light work?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Hey all,
> Great images!
> 
> Biff - I've got a wheelie bar if you want to try one... Shifting weight is the better way to go if you can manage it. IF you really think you need a wheelie bar, get a two wheel. I used a single wheel type and I never knew which side it would unload weight to and where it would go. I don't like using either now. Option I use is to carry the wheelie, back off and drive on. Yea that pebbly surface eats tires. Your's are looking like Slash's after he left a couple weeks ago. You're making horsepower Biff.
> ...


The light worked great!  Landcruiser has the knack of calling the light! Great to meet you bro, and thats a sweet Yota you have!

AC, Im not sure all what happened to make my car so much faster than it has been. I did a couple of different things in the set up and motor tuning but I think the major difference was the batteries. D3 and I were talking about this last weekend. We have 3 words for everyone. MaxAmps.com! 

Yea, a wheelie bar isnt in my future. Just like you, Griz and Kip taught us, its about "Balance". Ill have to think this one out though. Im not sure the right thing to do is to move the batteries forward like what I first thought would be the obvious choice. Later in the week Ill do some bench testing and put more thought into it. I was making major horsepower today but had a hard time making a good run. I had one or two and I guess they were in the upper 2s. When I wasnt blowing over I was breaking loose at halftrack while still accelerating.

Troy didnt make any runs, but we saw his motor.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pony up Guff!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sup peeps. It was great seeing some old friends out today. I've got the bug again. Looks like I'll be diving in an RC dragster soon. Now the question is......which one? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Sup peeps. It was great seeing some old friends out today. I've got the bug again. Looks like I'll be diving in an RC dragster soon. Now the question is......which one? Hmmmmm.


Not mine anymore since you broke it! LMAO!

Just kidding bro. Sorry I lied to ya about it doing no more wheelies. But I was hoping it would do what it did! 

Gimme a minute, Ill post a ton of links.

http://www.teamwalbern.com/

http://www.grandmotorsports.com/

http://www.randersonengineering.com/

http://imdra.forumup.org/index.php?mforum=imdra

http://www.rbracing-rsr.com/nhraxtreepro.html

http://www.sadragracing.com/

http://www.rcdrags.com/forum/

http://www.imdra.com/


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

well guy's im pumped up now for sure. we had a great time today michael asked me if his new rail would run faster.thanks to biff for showing him that wheel stand down the track now michael wants his to lift the front wheels.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

It was fun out there today. Next time I hope to have my own car to run, or "fly". We might need to coordinate witht he airplane guys across the street next time that GMS spec car goes for a lift off. I think I will stick with looking for an electric rail to buy. There is a good looking Bolink on e-bay right now. It's yellow and looks like it was never set up. Might be a good deal but you can't tell till the auction gets close to the end.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heeeeeey!!!!*

That's What I'M Talking about!!!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Man it was a beautiful day. Looks like you guys had a blast. Sorry I misssed it. Good to see that wheel stand Gary.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

I asked this guy for some off body pics and if it is as clean as the body, I might get this one to build. Looks like it would make a fast runner.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260054992617&fromMakeTrack=true

When Gary gets that GMS to stick, it's probably going to be hard to beat. That thing has some power.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Saw them both.*

Landcruiser, Buyit now. I don't think it will last too much longer. Sweet looking body too.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking about the BIN deal. $80 shipped is decent. Not killer like the $45 rails, but I guess we all can't be as lucky. he sent me a couple of pics. It has been run and looks to be in decent shape, the pics are not great. I just don't want to buy something I can tell if I will need to replace stuff like axle and gears etc... He said it has no damage to the frame and is in good shape.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Check it out now.




























Yeah, i got it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

troy a said:


> well guy's im pumped up now for sure. we had a great time today michael asked me if his new rail would run faster.thanks to biff for showing him that wheel stand down the track now michael wants his to lift the front wheels.


Im evil bro!  I could of moved the batteries forward and stopped the wheelies, but I just had to post pictures of the car wheeling down the track all over the internet. Some of the 21000 fishing guys above us loved it!  That pic that Biggy took of my car is a great promotional tool!

Have you started breaking in that Nova Rossi yet? Thats gonna rip! :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Landcruiser said:


> Check it out now.
> 
> Yeah, i got it.


Awsome bro!  Welcome to the twisted minds of the Leever Pullers!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Landcruiser said:


> I asked this guy for some off body pics and if it is as clean as the body, I might get this one to build. Looks like it would make a fast runner.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260054992617&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> When Gary gets that GMS to stick, it's probably going to be hard to beat. That thing has some power.


To be honest, Im not really sure what happened to my car and why its so much faster than its been! Im sure the new batteries helped, but according to most guys Im way overgeared. I geared up two teeth on the pinion and down 6 on the spur for a roll out of 1.94. Thats supposed to be really high. As for the motor, its just a 10x2. I dunno!

I got some thinking and tweaking to do. And some buying to do. LOL. I wasted two spur gears yesterday and a real axle. But Ill get the car to stick.

Eh eh eh eh! :slimer:


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

*breaking in the nova*



Gary said:


> Im evil bro!  I could of moved the batteries forward and stopped the wheelies, but I just had to post pictures of the car wheeling down the track all over the internet. Some of the 21000 fishing guys above us loved it!  That pic that Biggy took of my car is a great promotional tool!
> 
> Have you started breaking in that Nova Rossi yet? Thats gonna rip! :slimer:[/QUOTE
> 
> just started the first tank of fuel thru it im going to run it in my buggy for the break in then put it in the rail then see how the rail likes it ]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

troy a said:


> Gary said:
> 
> 
> > Im evil bro!  I could of moved the batteries forward and stopped the wheelies, but I just had to post pictures of the car wheeling down the track all over the internet. Some of the 21000 fishing guys above us loved it!  That pic that Biggy took of my car is a great promotional tool!
> ...


----------

